# Temporary Ear Taping



## Patricia B (Jun 21, 2015)

Has anyone had good results with temporary ear taping before a show?
I have a Min Pin with quite weak cartilage in her ears. She is 2 and a half years old and her ears almost sit up but not quite. Is there a recommended way to do this that won't hurt the dog in any way and is worth trying?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I've never taped ears, but I believe that taping an adult's ears is an exercise in futility. It's done when dogs are puppies, before the ear cartilage has stiffened.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

Is showing a good way to select dogs? Really. Who cares if the ears stand up at the proper angle for the breed? And if you really believe in the show system, you want to select for dogs that naturally conform to the standard. Temporary taping is cheating.


----------



## SirviRavenWind (Dec 1, 2014)

Patricia B said:


> Has anyone had good results with temporary ear taping before a show?
> I have a Min Pin with quite weak cartilage in her ears. She is 2 and a half years old and her ears almost sit up but not quite. Is there a recommended way to do this that won't hurt the dog in any way and is worth trying?


If she has weak cartilage Temporary taping is not going to help given her age-- this should have been done as a puppy to help it naturally happen and reduce pain.



> Is showing a good way to select dogs? Really. Who cares if the ears stand up at the proper angle for the breed? And if you really believe in the show system, you want to select for dogs that naturally conform to the standard. Temporary taping is cheating.


I also agree with this you are trying to make the dog look closer to standard when she is not--How do you know that she is not passing this trait along?


----------



## Patricia B (Jun 21, 2015)

Her ears only flop very slightly, the rest of her confirmation is perfect. She has already won numerous competitions despite her ears, her brother has just been made up to a full champion and several of her pups are doing very well indeed all over Europe. I just bought her at Christmas and I am only curious as I am a newcomer to the show scene and saw some videos on you tube. Considering the amount of clipping and primping I have seen as a spectator at some dog shows I would have thought a temporary taping would be minor! It will depend on the individual judge I suppose. I doubt I will try it anyway. Just wanted to know a little more about it. Many thanks for the input.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

If you tape her ears before the show and then take the tape off for the show, it won't do anything. Her ear cartilage is already as strong as it's gonna get.

If you're talking about leaving the ears taped up during the show... I sincerely doubt any judge is going to like that.


----------



## Patricia B (Jun 21, 2015)

No, I imagine it wouldn't be the best of looks. LOL


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

Patricia B said:


> Considering the amount of clipping and primping I have seen as a spectator at some dog shows I would have thought a temporary taping would be minor! It will depend on the individual judge I suppose. I doubt I will try it anyway. Just wanted to know a little more about it. Many thanks for the input.


That's one of several reasons I have given up on the show world. Another is the edge that dogs have when they go into the ring with a pro-handler. In my very biased opinion it's a corrupt system. I wish there were some better way to help people find quality dogs . . . a way that placed more importance on temperament and health.


----------



## Patricia B (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm new to showing. Thanks to an excellent mentor I bred a litter of Min Pin's last year and really enjoyed the whole experience. I'm not too sure about the showing but as I will be breeding from the new dog this spring it seems a necessary evil. She has 3 champion points already and it would be nice to add another one before April when she goes into heat. I don't know how corrupt the system is in Ireland, but it's certain that the judges here will have their own preferences. As a young at heart 53 year old I'm fairly laid back about it all. The dog and I will aim to have a good day out, she is a real little extrovert so I know she will enjoy being shown. I think I will get my husband to actually show her, as he's much more graceful than me and annoyingly always seems to look like he knows what he's doing even when he doesn't. We have until the 31st January to get ourselves together.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I know some people who tape ears before shows for a while but it's usually for drop/semi prick. Not sure if it would help prick ears at all


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

One of the top Great Danes in the US right now is 2.5 years old and his cropped ears still need to be taped when he isn't showing so they stand in the ring. 

Cartilage, to a small extent, can be 'molded' after puppyhood. I'd recommend taping for 7 days, removing for a day, then taping for another 7, and seeing how her ears respond. Maybe it won't help at all and maybe it will. Don't know until you try


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I personally wouldn't bother. I don't even like taping my puppies. I am lucky I had a lot of natural ears in both litters. Mikasa's needed help due to a crease in her ear...same thing for brother Dutch from this last litter. A pocket was forming, and that can cause the whole ear to collapse.


----------



## Patricia B (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello Again,
Just an update. I am delighted to say Mara-Jade won best bitch in the Open class and reserve Best Of Breed today at a Dublin show. I didn't do anything with her ears thanks to the advice given, and it was a real achievement for my husband as it was his first time ever showing a dog. We all had a great day out.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Good, congratulations! I think it was best to show her as-is instead of trying to trick a judge. They're onto all the tricks.


----------

